# Anatolian Shepard / Great Pyrenees Mix



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I am looking for a male & a female Anatolian Shepard / Great Pyrenees mix puppy.

I prefer they are from a working farm, with chickens & goats or sheep.

I can drive a few hours for them, but don't want to make a two days round trip..

Thanks


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

Craig's List is covered with them in Arkansas. Look under farm and garden


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

aleefarms said:


> Craig's List is covered with them in Arkansas. Look under farm and garden


I have been looking and not finding. I'll give it another try... Thanks

It seems like CL is trying to limit dog sales..


----------

